# Outstanding store for all-natural USA-made treats! Polka Dog Bakery... Order online



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I visited this "bakery" with Sophie while I was in the Boston area for a wedding over the weekend. Sophie got a free chicken jerky treat when we walked through the door and found it quite delicious. She helped me browse the shelves!

I got a bag of kangaroo jerky, haddock skins, and chicken strips which are sold penny-candy style in the brick-and-mortar store. Sophie and Ari sampled all of the treats and found them both delicious and agreeable digestion-wise. The haddock skins were messy and shed scales all over the place so I'd recommend keeping them away from carpets (they would make a great crate treat!).

Here is the description for the chicken jerky treats, to give you an example of the quality of their products:
"We founded the Polkadog Bakery with the simple mission to craft the highest quality, most nutritious dog and cat treats on the planet, and our 100% USA chicken breast strips are the cream of that crop. Each batch starts with locally sourced USA farm-raised chicken that is hand stripped then gently dehydrated in our Boston kitchen to achieve the perfect balance between meaty and crunchy. Cock-a-doodle-doo!"

The jerky has a crispy, almost chip-like texture. It's light and airy, but also hard enough to keep Ari busy for a few minutes. Very different than the other, gummy-textured jerkies I've seen in pet stores.

The haddock skin is oilier, but still light and crispy, and Ari has been working on a single one for four days now. Sophie ate hers in a sitting because she's a power chewer.

There is more variety available in the brick-and-mortar store than online, but most of the jerky treats are available on the website. It's really hard to find other USA-made jerky (which is important because foreign chicken jerky has made dogs sick) so I am very excited to have found this and thought I'd share!

Philosophy.
Website.
Facebook page. (Has some pictures of their crazy stores!)

Let me know if you order from them! :dog:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It looks good! When I have more time, I'm coming back to look at your link and see what I can find that looks yummy. Thanks for sharing! That was quite a find it looks like!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

YAY! Polka Dot produces the cod skins that I have used as treats since someone on PF recommended them. I felt good about using them and now even better I break them up into tiny, tiny pieces, so one stick lasts quite a while. Thanks so much for reporting on your visit.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Sophie Anne glad you found a bakery using USA chicken. I will be purchasing from Polka Dog Bakery. I feed Rembrandt organic raw and all his treats are made in the USA. I'm glad to have another store to buy Rembrandt's treats.


----------

